# HD DVRs at Costco



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't know if this is only at my local Costco and if they were just out of stock or what but, the last time I was there a few weeks ago before the price drop they had HR21s sitting right on the shelf. Today I was there and was half way thinking of buying another one for the $169 people were reporting. I went to where they had always been and now they had a sign there saying to see the wireless both about D*. I didn't inquire. I am wondering what the deal is. Did they just happen to be out of stock, are they going to start only selling them at the price for new customers? Anybody else notice this at their Costco recently?


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

somekevinguy said:


> I don't know if this is only at my local Costco and if they were just out of stock or what but, the last time I was there a few weeks ago before the price drop they had HR21s sitting right on the shelf. Today I was there and was half way thinking of buying another one for the $169 people were reporting. I went to where they had always been and now they had a sign there saying to see the wireless both about D*. I didn't inquire. I am wondering what the deal is. Did they just happen to be out of stock, are they going to start only selling them at the price for new customers? Anybody else notice this at their Costco recently?


I picked one up monday they were sitting on a pallet under a directv display sign that was their said for existing customers just activate for new customers detailed how to order.

I have not been their since dont know if something changed but I got mine no problem.


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

somekevinguy said:


> I don't know if this is only at my local Costco and if they were just out of stock or what but, the last time I was there a few weeks ago before the price drop they had HR21s sitting right on the shelf. Today I was there and was half way thinking of buying another one for the $169 people were reporting. I went to where they had always been and now they had a sign there saying to see the wireless both about D*. I didn't inquire. I am wondering what the deal is. Did they just happen to be out of stock, are they going to start only selling them at the price for new customers? Anybody else notice this at their Costco recently?





rlgold88 said:


> I picked one up monday they were sitting on a pallet under a directv display sign that was their said for existing customers just activate for new customers detailed how to order.
> 
> I have not been their since dont know if something changed but I got mine no problem.


I was in Costco today and they had a palet of them sitting there to take. I have seen the sign that says to go to the booth...it is just for new customers.


----------



## rjheard (Dec 12, 2007)

I picked one up from my local Costco Thursday, 169.00 for current customers.


----------



## illuminations25 (Dec 27, 2007)

I visited Costco today and saw the DirecTV receivers. They are for current customers as well, but ALL of the boxes did have stickers that said for ANY customer it is considered LEASED equipment and you will not own it if you disconnect from DirecTV it's gotta be returned. 

That appears to be different than what I've read in the past on the boards. People have said that they were owned when bought from Costco in the past I believe.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

illuminations25 said:


> I visited Costco today and saw the DirecTV receivers. They are for current customers as well, but ALL of the boxes did have stickers that said for ANY customer it is considered LEASED equipment and you will not own it if you disconnect from DirecTV it's gotta be returned.
> 
> That appears to be different than what I've read in the past on the boards. People have said that they were owned when bought from Costco in the past I believe.


I know several times when I went thru EBay there were several sellers that were selling new units with new access cards that said in their ad.You will need to contact
DirecTV to see how to put them on your account as owned or leased.


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

My Costco in NJ had hundreds of HR21's and H21 on a pallet---there is a booth for new customers but you don't need to go there if you are an existing customer. Bought an H20 a few months ago--just pick it up and carry to register. No questions, no problems.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

The HR or H receivers at Costco have always been leased not owned, as far as I can remember.

Before the $100 price drop on the HR, it used to include installation and a $50 cash card from Costco upon activation, for existing subs. Now the price is $169 and the signs for the free installation and $50 cash card is gone. I asked the guy behind the booth he had no clue.

Can anyone confirm the above two benefits are gone or still good?


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I got my HR20-700 at Costco last month, no problems. The discounted price was for everyone. 

Pity they dropped the prices $100 the month after I bought it. :bang


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

Ratara said:


> I got my HR20-700 at Costco last month, no problems. The discounted price was for everyone.
> 
> Pity they dropped the prices $100 the month after I bought it. :bang


Doesn't Costco have a really great return policy that also covers price drops?? or is it 30 days only?


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Unknown, I'm just chalking it up to bad luck and moving on.

Doesn’t mean that I wont periodically complain about it though.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

illuminations25 said:


> I visited Costco today and saw the DirecTV receivers. They are for current customers as well, but ALL of the boxes did have stickers that said for ANY customer it is considered LEASED equipment and you will not own it if you disconnect from DirecTV it's gotta be returned.
> 
> That appears to be different than what I've read in the past on the boards. People have said that they were owned when bought from Costco in the past I believe.


Owned only if you got them before March 1, 2006.


----------



## REDSKINSFAN47 (Sep 2, 2007)

are leased h20 and hr20s avalibale at cosco or just 21s


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

OK good. Maybe my local Costco just happened to be out of stock yesterday.


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

REDSKINSFAN47 said:


> are leased h20 and hr20s avalibale at cosco or just 21s


Mine has just had the 21s lately. They did have the 20s a while back. Some here have recently said their local Costco had the 20s though. Chances are you will only find the 21s.


----------



## jash (Sep 2, 2007)

somekevinguy said:


> Mine has just had the 21s lately. They did have the 20s a while back. Some here have recently said their local Costco had the 20s though. Chances are you will only find the 21s.


i've had one for some time but the new 100 hour recording super hr21 looks good. i'll wait till they stock those, and the extra antenna option pizza box.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

Ratara said:


> Unknown, I'm just chalking it up to bad luck and moving on.
> 
> Doesn't mean that I wont periodically complain about it though.


dude, take your receipt back there and get the difference.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Be careful, the box once activated belongs to DirecTV not Costco so if you want to return must return to DirecTV, don't want to see a $470 (?) bill from DirecTV one day. For that reason no "price match" either because the only way I know of a "price match" at Costco is to return the product then buy a new one again.

But if the receiver is never opened I think you can return to Costco.


----------



## illuminations25 (Dec 27, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> But if the receiver is never opened I think you can return to Costco.


I believe the sticker on the front talking about the leasing does say that if the unit has not been opened or activated that it can be returned to the retailer.


----------



## dkouz (May 6, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> Before the $100 price drop on the HR, it used to include installation and a $50 cash card from Costco upon activation, for existing subs. Now the price is $169 and the signs for the free installation and $50 cash card is gone. I asked the guy behind the booth he had no clue.
> 
> Can anyone confirm the above two benefits are gone or still good?


On Saturday I had a customer that picked up a HR-21 at a retailer. He was charged $100 by D* for the upgrade to a 5-LNB and the install of the receiver.


----------



## ukcats (Jan 21, 2008)

jacmyoung said:


> Be careful, the box once activated belongs to DirecTV not Costco so if you want to return must return to DirecTV, don't want to see a $470 (?) bill from DirecTV one day. For that reason no "price match" either because the only way I know of a "price match" at Costco is to return the product then buy a new one again.
> 
> But if the receiver is never opened I think you can return to Costco.


Hey guys, just bought mine 12/23 for $269.99. Took the receipt in today after reading about the price drop. Got $100 back + tax. The sup. told me that I had 90 days from the purchase to get any adjustments. Costco doesn't price match against other stores. :hurah:


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

ukcats said:


> Hey guys, just bought mine 12/23 for $269.99. Took the receipt in today after reading about the price drop. Got $100 back + tax. The sup. told me that I had 90 days from the purchase to get any adjustments. Costco doesn't price match against other stores. :hurah:


Good to know that. Maybe I can just bring my HD DVD player receipt in now the price for the D3 player is down to $129.99 from $179.99 before Thanksgiving


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

ukcats said:


> Hey guys, just bought mine 12/23 for $269.99. Took the receipt in today after reading about the price drop. Got $100 back + tax. The sup. told me that I had 90 days from the purchase to get any adjustments. Costco doesn't price match against other stores. :hurah:





dtrell said:


> dude, take your receipt back there and get the difference.


as i stated previously....


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

jacmyoung said:


> Good to know that. Maybe I can just bring my HD DVD player receipt in now the price for the D3 player is down to $129.99 from $179.99 before Thanksgiving


I got the A3 player, which is the same thing from what I have read from Amazon a few weeks ago with 10 free movies for $180. They have a 30 day price guarantee and they also dropped to $130 at Amazon so I got a refund. Not bad $130 for and HD DVD player and 10 movies too. Too bad it looks like Blu Ray might win now though.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

fredandbetty said:


> Doesn't Costco have a really great return policy that also covers price drops?? or is it 30 days only?


I picked up a H20 last month before the HR21 price drop. The H20 is activated. Am I still able to return the H20 to Costco even thought I've already activated it? If so, I'd swap it out for a $169 HR21 in a heartbeat. Anyone know if this is allowed?


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Once de-activated, the receiver must be returned to DirecTV, otherwise you will get a $470 bill from them for lost property.


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

Does the Costco unit come with the horrible mandatory 2 year extension of your service agreement? (That's the only thing that has kept me from upgrading from my SD DVR r-15 to an HD R-21.)


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I believe the only way to avoid the automatic service agreement extension is to pay full price for a receiver, which puts the HR2X in the $450 - $500 range.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Our Costco has only the 21's for the last couple of months. Only had two left whe I was in there a few weekends ago, and they were listed at $169.


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> I believe the only way to avoid the automatic service agreement extension is to pay full price for a receiver, which puts the HR2X in the $450 - $500 range.


yes, this is correct, if you want to own a recvr of any kind, (owned, aka/no committment), acquired at any location , you have to pay full price , not the leased price paying the lesser leased price, will inititate a committment, 2 yrs for advanced, 18 mos for standard


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

braven said:


> I picked up a H20 last month before the HR21 price drop. The H20 is activated. Am I still able to return the H20 to Costco even thought I've already activated it? If so, I'd swap it out for a $169 HR21 in a heartbeat. Anyone know if this is allowed?


Once activated it belongs to D*, and cannot be returned to a retailer. IF the retailer returned it, you would see a nasty charge on your bill in a month or 2 when D* didn't get it back. When you deactivate a leased receiver, they are supposed to automatically send out a return box for you with a Fedex label.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Which was why I worked so hard to get as many HDDVRs at as low a cost to put in at the first installation. So far with AAA special hotline a few of us new D* subs were able to get 2 HDDVRs at $99 each, but the 3rd or beyond would be $199 each.

I plan to get one from Costco right after activation so my two year contract will not be affected. Did I hear correctly that when a new D* sub tries to add an additional HDDVR, they will charge a $50 extra just to activate it?


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> Which was why I worked so hard to get as many HDDVRs at as low a cost to put in at the first installation. So far with AAA special hotline a few of us new D* subs were able to get 2 HDDVRs at $99 each, but the 3rd or beyond would be $199 each.
> 
> I plan to get one from Costco right after activation so my two year contract will not be affected. Did I hear correctly that when a new D* sub tries to add an additional HDDVR, they will charge a $50 extra just to activate it?


Not true.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> I plan to get one from Costco right after activation so my two year contract will not be affected.


your two year contract WILL begin again when you activate any receiver from costco. and if you buy another one 3 months from now and activate it, your two years will AGAIN restart from that point. activation is not when you start your service, activation is when you activate a new box, and its two years from that point if it is an HD box.

jacmyyoung, i still say you have gotten jaced around by some low level CSRs and what you have been told.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

shoeheel said:


> Does the Costco unit come with the horrible mandatory 2 year extension of your service agreement? (That's the only thing that has kept me from upgrading from my SD DVR r-15 to an HD R-21.)


yes


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

dtrell said:


> your two year contract WILL begin again when you activate any receiver from costco. and if you buy another one 3 months from now and activate it, your two years will AGAIN restart from that point. activation is not when you start your service, activation is when you activate a new box, and its two years from that point if it is an HD box.
> 
> jacmyyoung, i still say you have gotten jaced around by some low level CSRs and what you have been told.


Notice I said "right after activation"?

You were correct though I have been jaced around so much in the last two weeks by the "low life" D* CSRs I think we have established long lasting codependency, even before I am formally part of the D* family.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> Notice I said "right after activation"?
> 
> You were correct though I have been jaced around so much in the last two weeks by the "low life" D* CSRs I think we have established long lasting codependency, even before I am formally part of the D* family.


ok got it...you meant like immediately..lol

and as far as CSRs, youve got that right...in general of course. there are always exceptions.


----------



## mhudson78660 (Jan 2, 2007)

My old direcTivo crapped out this morning. I think I may pick up a new box at costco. I just came back to DTV last month and so far have been happy with the HR21.


----------



## edpowers (Aug 17, 2006)

mhudson78660 said:


> My old direcTivo crapped out this morning. I think I may pick up a new box at costco. I just came back to DTV last month and so far have been happy with the HR21.


Is it a standard direcTivo or the HD version (HR10)? If its the HR10, just call Directv tech support. They'll send you a refurbed HR20 for $19.99 (shipping). I'm not sure what they'd do with the SD version, I'm guessing they'd send the SD DVR for $19.99 instead.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

jacmyoung said:


> <snip> For that reason no "price match" either because the only way I know of a "price match" at Costco is to return the product then buy a new one again.


Not true. I bought a Toshiba HD DVD player for $179.99. The next week, I saw the price had dropped to $129.99. I went to the rebate/refund cashier and explained what happened. Even though I didn't have the receipt with me, he opened the drawer and gave me $50.
It did take a while while he figured out how to do the refund since the original purchase had already had a "$50 instant rebate" dropping the price from $229, but he told me it was no problem even without a receipt.
(This is because all purchases you make are in their computer system.)
I also had to exchange a camera in Hawaii without the receipt and it took a while but only because I didn't have all the accessories, including the kit lens. The manager just kept the lens and other accessories from the new camera along with the one I was returning. The $50 annual membership has paid for itself more than once.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> The HR or H receivers at Costco have always been leased not owned, as far as I can remember.
> 
> Before the $100 price drop on the HR, it used to include installation and a $50 cash card from Costco upon activation, for existing subs. Now the price is $169 and the signs for the free installation and $50 cash card is gone. I asked the guy behind the booth he had no clue.
> 
> Can anyone confirm the above two benefits are gone or still good?


The cash card was only for new customers (it states in the materials that the cash card is a new customer deal). Existing customers get an ok deal on equipment (basically not full price for HD equipment). Free install is for you first HD receiver or first HD-DVR. You don't need an install for an HD receiver if you already have an HD system from D*. You have to pay now for an additional line being run for a second HD-DVR (I have however heard customers can ask D* to waive the install fee, so it depends I guess).


----------



## jschmu19 (Apr 14, 2007)

They refunded me $100 for the unit I purchased in December.


----------



## w3syt (Feb 17, 2006)

Quoting post #39,
>Is it a standard direcTivo or the HD version (HR10)? If its the HR10, just call >Directv tech support. They'll send you a refurbed HR20 for $19.99 (shipping). I'm >not sure what they'd do with the SD version, I'm guessing they'd send the SD >DVR for $19.99 instead.

I asked a CR about this (HR10-250) ---she said true , but, AFTER a $70 service call determines that you need one.


----------



## argonpaul (Jan 25, 2008)

Is anybody seeing HR20's at Costco (or any other retailer) any more?


----------



## jaguar325 (Jan 2, 2006)

jschmu19 said:


> They refunded me $100 for the unit I purchased in December.


I bought an HR21-700 in early December from Costco for $269.. how'd you get the $100 refund?

Thanks!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

argonpaul said:


> Is anybody seeing HR20's at Costco (or any other retailer) any more?


My local Best Buy still had 3 or 4 HR20s on the shelf on Saturday.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Drew2k said:


> My local Best Buy still had 3 or 4 HR20s on the shelf on Saturday.


Do you remember if they were $199.00?

Thanks


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Do you remember if they were $199.00?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, I didn't look at the price.


----------

